# Facebook and old girlfriends



## micheler (Sep 9, 2009)

Husband has been having an online relationship with an ex-girlfriend sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Not here... I put my husbands facebook on unsearchable
and I have no personal interest in making a facebook account.

I considered it but I value my privacy too much and really have no one from my past I want to get involved with.

My husband says he is glad I put it on unserachable because he doesn't want any drama either, just to keep up with his family or orgin.

Facebook can make lots of trouble in some marriages or with certain people who are very attention seeking and look to it to hook up with old flames.. rekindle old romances.
It's cheaper than a internet dating service ... lol


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

micheler said:


> Husband has been having an online relationship with an ex-girlfriend sound familiar to anyone?


your story is legion. what's your question?


----------



## cea (Sep 13, 2009)

oh yes--my H did...kept it a secret for almost 6 months...

i just found out last week and it's lost me several nights sleep and a few pounds that i can ill afford to lose...

he swears it was all innocent, but as we all know "if one has nothing to hide, one hides nothing"

and he was frantically trying to delete all that "innocent" data from his computer when I found out...

i (STUPIDLY) even sent her a message, almost begging her to talk to me...needless to say, no reply...


----------



## Fidelity (Sep 14, 2009)

My husband and i have a joint facebook profile where we can both see all friends and other people's profile. This makes it easier because either one of us knows who is added. I dont like facebook period but its one of the ways we can connect with friends and most of all family. If my husband ever has something like this problem going on you can bet your bottom dollar he'll fix it wiithout me saying it twice.


----------



## INTUITION (Sep 29, 2009)

yes this does sound familiar and this makes things very uncomfortable . you sound like me do you leave or do you stay and try to work it out .


----------



## Critter (Oct 7, 2009)

Before me and my H got married we both had Facebook and MySpace. I deleted mine because I couldn't stand all of the drama and his ex's posting on his page. He said he never replied to them but when we moved in together I caught him mailing letters to his ex...right from our mailbox (really smooth!) 

Anyway, he said she just wanted him to send her some old magazine articles that she had written. I handed him the engagement ring and told him it was me or her. As far as I know, he hasn't had any contact with her. 

But I asked him if we could get joint myspace and facebook accounts after we were married. He reluctantly said, ok but never does anything about it. Even when I mention it he changes the subject. I trust him so i just try not to think about it. 

I think the problem was that I thought so much about what he COULD be doing and made myself upset. He just wants to have SOME things in his life that I don't control. 

I have some control issues so maybe if I work on those he will be more open to the idea of joint accounts. Not sure what your situation is, but if he is reluctant to join with you or show you his private stuff on there then it could just be that HE wants to have control over it...let it be his suggestion.


----------

